

25 Companies That Are Changing the World - Kulfera
http://www.inc.com/audacious-companies/25-small-companies-changing-world-2014.html

======
ZenPro
>> _such companies are defined as bold, courageous, even heroic_

Upworthy? EventBrite?

That must be a joke.

No Palantir, no One Acre Fund, no TransferWise...

